# Viking Cookware



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone give me their review of this line?

I am considering Mauviel but there are no stores which sell the SS and it is hard to make a decision based on internet images.

I am also considering the All Clad but am a little discouraged at the bad reviews their customer service is getting

Alton Brown recommends AC but said Viking is a little better

My husband and I want to give each other a set, our last set, so I have to make a wise choice

BTW, I am still using my Farberware all-clad SS from 1970 (from my first marriage) and it looks as new as my 1 Emerilware saucepan I bought last year

Thanks to everyone who replies


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

Costco seems to sell Mauviel SS.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Go to a restaurant supply co. and look at their cookware .It may cost a few $ more but its really heavy duty. I have had my heavy alum. wearevers for over 40 years and they are still great. and clean easy and still shine.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Forgive me, Ed, but I'm an advocate for stainless steel over aluminum. 

I had Wearever restaurant grade pans and they weren't nice to me at all- uneven heating, difficult to clean, reactive to acids. I got one of their non-stick pans and it didn't hold up. All were bought at restaurant supply houses.


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

They do but the stores in my vicinity do not stock it. I would have to order from their website and pay for it, have it shipped to my home just to see it.

I know they are great as far as returns go, though

The line of Mauviel carried by Costco is not the 7 ply, though. I am considering the m'Cook line

A store near me carries the copper line. It is very heavy. Do you think the SS would be just as heavy to lift?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Ed. That is an interesting site. I can see having 1 or 2 pieces of the Extrema, definitely. 

But I still want a set of SS

My 40 year old Farberware is like brand new. It is ss with clad aluminum

I am giving that set to one of my children as it was the set I used when their father was alive

For myself and my husband now, I want to get a new set and go seriously into cooking.


----------

